# Online Practice Aptitude Tests



## Pieman (13 Feb 2004)

With my aptitude test upcoming, it is always a good idea to practice. I have only found a couple good online aptitude tests. For those of you who are interested:

1)  http://www.mensa.org/workout2.html? 
2)  http://www.goarmy.com/util/asvab1.htm 

Anyone know of any others? Please list them.


----------



## -rb (13 Feb 2004)

http://www.psc-cfp.gc.ca/ppc/grt_test_e.htm 

was posted somewhere on here in an earlier thread.

cheers.


----------



## girlfiredup (13 Feb 2004)

http://www.highiqsociety.org/common/iqtests/timed12.htm


----------



## winchable (13 Feb 2004)

Alright! Apparently I‘m gifted..


----------



## Pieman (18 Feb 2004)

Test went well, pretty easy. But for those of you who are going to write, if you want a high score, then practice.

The questions are not hard, but they time things so that you really have to keep moving and you can‘t be sitting there doing the math problems on your fingers and toes.


----------



## Spr.Earl (18 Feb 2004)

Wow the first time I ever felt like Einstien!!
F‘n easy!

You kid‘s should have no prob.‘s.

Good luck.


----------



## Spr.Earl (18 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Che:
> [qb] Alright! Apparently I‘m gifted.. [/qb]


Oh stop bragging


----------



## Northern Touch (20 Feb 2004)

From what I remember, my apptitude test wasn‘t that similiar to those listed above.  Remember, aptitude tests are different then IQ tests.


----------



## Baskin (30 Apr 2004)

i got a 104 on that,i did it in 9:38 so if i took my time i could have gotten higher..
how well would that do in comparison with cfat test results?


----------

